# Pics Of my New Bubbler Cloner.



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 31, 2007)

a small bubbler cloner i made i used. 
foam
small container to hold water
pump
airstone
tube from pump 2 stone
and some tape.
seen this in the diy so i thought id make me a small version see what happens.its not to hard and i had the stuff laying around!PS


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks great...except, how are you going to get the roots back through those small holes without breaking them? I guess if you pull them through when only a few roots are showing it should be OK.

Or, am I missing an obvious answer to my question?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 31, 2007)

Puff- The Magic Dragon said:
			
		

> Looks great...except, how are you going to get the roots back through those small holes without breaking them? I guess if you pull them through when only a few roots are showing it should be OK.
> 
> Or, am I missing an obvious answer to my question?


i made the holes a little bigger before i finised there about a 1/2 inch so should be fine thanks.PS


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Dec 31, 2007)

*Nice set up man. Holes look a little small but I'm sure you know what size you need. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 1, 2008)

hey nice set up you got there. almost looks like the one i did. but you will need to use  some clear tubing or use what i use put some foil around the middle part of the plant .i would tell you what happens if you don't but its best you go thought for your self. you set up sholud work well fam. oh here the link my 8$ cloner

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/137/cat/500/ppuser/3068


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 1, 2008)

since things are going well i added 4 more clones there under a 400 watt hps,last night for about 2 hours and today for about 6hrs and no wilting there still standing strong with no dome amazing if this works it maybe the easiet method will see.and its not directly under the light.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 4, 2008)

All Is Well I Got 2 That Rooted:d I Think This May Be The Way To Go.ps


----------



## medicore (Jan 4, 2008)

pretty neat man


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job, 
   I love it when you end up looking around to see what you can make do with, cause it brings out creativity.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 9, 2008)

so everthing is working great this is the way to go so far 110 percent root rate.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Great job PS. How long did it take for them to root? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 9, 2008)

i had a few that i stuck in there that were already getting bumps so those rooted in about a day and a half,i had a few that took about a week and a few that took 3days.and im still taking clips.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 10, 2008)

heres a pic of some root development.PS


----------

